# Losing your passport abroad



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

While doing research for a future trip I cams across some disturbing news.

In the past if you lost your passport while away you went to the local embassy/high commission/consulate and obtained a new one.

It appears that the government has set up British Passport Processing Centres abroad they mainly deal with issuing British passports for expats and such like but if you lose your passport you might have to apply to one for a replacement passport.

Most embassies can still issue emergency travel documents if you need to get home quickly.

The ones that affect most of us are in 
Paris http://ukinfrance.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/passports/

Madrid http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/passports/

Dusseldorf http://ukingermany.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/passports/duesseldorf-welcome-page/

This link will help you find the country you want and then check on lost passports and that will give details of the processing centre you need.
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/find-an-embassy/

I'm off to OZ after Christmas and if I need a replacement passport I will have to apply to Auckland in NZ.

I scrambled my brain trying to give as much info as possible but if I've missed something or got something wrong please don't all shout at once.

Safe travelling.

Don.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It is VITAL that you record your Pasport Number so you can quote it if the need ever arises !!

I set up a new Hotmail account just prior to going away, then send an email to it with names, addresses and phone numbers of "friends" (any name will do) Our passport numbers (and bank card numbers etc) are hidden within those phone numbers. 

One of the numbers gives the sequence to read the others in to decode the info. (dont list the numbers correctly just in case) 

Simples, cheap and easily accessible from any internet cafe !!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We photo copy our passports and all vital documents.

Don


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> We photo copy our passports and all vital documents.
> 
> Don


I scan-to-file passports, vehicle docs and any other important docs and load to a memory stick. A vital piece of luggage.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lost passport*

 Very interesting and useful Don.
In the summer of 2006, on my way to UK, I 'lost' my passport at my last stopover in France, at Lac du Der. Got into a real panic, because amongst other things my MOT was expiring, and I had a booked appointment in Dover for when I got off the Chunnel.
I was referred to an emergency phone number in Lille. A very nice lady at this number told me not to worry! I was to simply go to the local Gendarmerie, and report the loss. I received a form from the Gendarmerie testifying that I had lost my passport, which I was to show to UK border control at Calais in order to enter the UK. I would then of course have to apply to a passport office in the UK for a replacement if I was to return home to Italy. I can remember the occasion well, because it was the night Italy won the World Cup playing against France, and I missed all the action. I was busy turning the campsite and my motorhome upside down trying to find the thing. I'd used it earlier in the evening to check in at the campsite. I did have all the details stashed away on a pocket computer, so that made the Gendarmerie declaration easier and more complete. Arrived at UK border control at Calais Chunnel terminal; shoved my hands into the recess under the dash where I kept the vehicle documents; and lo and behold out dropped the passport from a sort of little slot where it had been hiding!  
Talk about relief.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

went to france last year with a friend and took the wrong passport with me (mrs geordie) found out at dover. the french border control not bothered told me to get on the ferry as i had driving licence.
on the way back at calais uk border control accepted the copy that i found in the van and driving licence and asked me who blyth spartens were playing in the f a cup !!!
no probs


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All our docs are scanned and kept in a safe in the mh.
Not much use if mh is stolen I admit.

Passports are scanned and reduced to credit card size then laminated.
We then carry them as ID cards. Come in handy a couple of times, even as id for hiring a car.

dave p


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > We photo copy our passports and all vital documents.
> ...


This is what we do as well.We used to scan everything and print copy`s but much easier to transfer to memory stick.

Val


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Useful links thank you!

I believe you can apply for a second passport for entry into some countries who may not appreciate some stamps you already have. Perhaps asking the Passport office if your particular trip may qualify you for a second, due to handing over your passport for several days at an embassy while abroad to apply for onward travel visas for instance? 

Perhaps its also worth considering if you were to lose your photocard driving licence (which I think in Europe will suffice instead of a passport??) then you can pay a nominal amount and get a new one. If the first turned up you would then have two 

Also, the IDP available from the RAC costing even less can be applied for several times, giving you spare, cheap but still official ID


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I obtained a second passport, for the reason 'grizzlyj' stated, 20+ years ago and have renewed each one since.

It costs but is a comfort to know one is neither stuck nor wasting a lot of time at Embassy queues.

Try to remember to use the same one to enter and leave any particular country even if there is no visa requirement, because the computer may show up an anomaly which could cause problems.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I obtained a second passport, for the reason 'grizzlyj' stated, 20+ years ago and have renewed each one since.
> 
> It costs but is a comfort to know one is neither stuck nor wasting a lot of time at Embassy queues.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,

I contacted the passport office ref second passport this was their reply.

"Dear Sir or Madam,

Thank you for your enquiry.

2nd passports are only issued for extensive business travel.

If you are travelling for holiday, a second passport will not be issued. You will need to apply for a renewal of your current passport and pay the appropriate fee. You will be allowed to carry up to nine months validity over which will be added to the standard 10 years.

Thank you.
Customer service e-mail team"

it was worth a try anyway.

Don


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We got that too, but a little persistance, pointing out the duration, direction (W Africa), and number of visas required en route proved fruitful. Exploring closer to home may still result in a no I would think though.

Jason


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

From the replies I got on the O &A forum it appears one can get back home OK if you lose your passport in the EU, outside the EU it could become a real night mare.

For instance If you need a replacement passport in Turkey you have to go to either Ankara or Istanbul and visit the embassy/consulate there and apply for the passport and the application is sent off (at your expense) to Dusseldorf and it can take up to four weeks for the new passport to get back to you.

The new passport will be minus the entry visa for Turkey so I suggest in future not only photocopy your passport but also any current visa.

This is the reply I received from the passport office when I asked for the limitations of the Emergency travel document.

Good Afternoon

I believe the document enables you to travel home on one occasion, but
is not always guaranteed to be issued.

You should contact border control for further information.

Kind regards

Arwyn Thomas
IPS Newport

I have contacted the border control and await their reply.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don

My second passport was issued 20+ years ago for business purposes - handling insurance on large aircraft accidents, which could involve conflicts of visas e.g. Israel/Arab South Africa/Black Africa countries.

However when renewing I have not been asked any questions re my current business status. Just lucky I suppose.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > We photo copy our passports and all vital documents.
> ...


We used to use a memory stick, but considered them a security risk as a thief is just as likely to snatch these if left on view such as on a keyring. So now use three of the Micro SD memory cards that can be discretely hidden. One for my wife and I, and one for the van.

As well as important documents, it's supprising how much usefull information and contact numbers you can get on one of those little memory cards /sticks.

Does anyone know if I can still use an UK ID card in an emergency?

The reason I'm asking is that when the Passport Office informed us that, the Goverment may in the future stop issuing ID Cards. The letter went on to say our cards were still valid untill further notice, and as we havn't receivd any such notice, I wonder if anyone else had.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

this reminds me of a couple of occasions when I was travelling 'abroad'

Easy Jet allowed me on board going from Bristol to Edinburgh by just showing them my ACU Drag Race licence  

then one day I arrived at Calais to catch a ferry with my motorbike and had acquired a passenger (all above board, honest  ) and she.....
a. didn't have her passport with her 
b. didn't have a valid ticket for the ferry
c. my ticket was for a solo m/cycle

in my best Franglais I told the male ticket clerk that she'd had a bust up with her boyfriend (true) and he'd gone off with all of her belongings in a huff (false) and that as a true gentleman ( :lol: ) I was helping her to get home

" pas de problem, bon voyage et bon chance " I must have a trustworthy face :lol: :lol: She was gorgeous as well :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is the reply from the British Embassy in Damascus with ref to the limitations of an Emergency Travel Document (ETD) issued outside the EU. 

The cost of the ETD various from country to country, I think something like a £100 minimum per person. This is just a very rough estimate.

What is an Emergency Travel Document?
Unlike your normal passport, which is valid for 10 years, an
Emergency Travel Document is valid for a specific journey within
a specified time. It can be issued quickly, to enable you to travel
at short notice. 

How can I obtain an Emergency Travel Document?
By September 2010, all but a handful of British Embassies/High
Commissions and Consulates (and in some countries Honorary
Consuls) will be able to issue Emergency Travel Documents.
Where this service is not available, you will still be offered consular
assistance or advised to travel to the nearest UK Emergency Travel
Document issuing Post.

Am I eligible for an Emergency Travel
Document?
Any British national who needs to travel urgently and does not
have access to their full passport can apply for an Emergency Travel
Document. 

Where can I travel to on an Emergency Travel
Document?
When you apply for an Emergency Travel Document you will be
asked to provide an itinerary for your journey. Your Emergency
Travel Document will show the countries that you intend to travel
to, or through.
If you are resident in the country in which you are applying for an
Emergency Travel Document, and need to return, the Emergency
Travel Document can be issued for a return journey.

How long is the Emergency Travel Document
valid for?
Your Emergency Travel Document will be issued for a specific
journey, within a specified time, after which it will become invalid.
Some countries require a traveller to have 6 or 9 months validity on
their passport in order to enter the country. This will be recorded
in your Emergency Travel Document. This does not mean that the
document can be used again. It can only be used for the journey
shown on the observation page.

How many countries can I travel to on an
Emergency Travel Document? Are there any
countries that will not accept them?
You can travel via 5 countries on an Emergency Travel Document.
The Emergency Travel Document meets international standards
for emergency travel documents and should be acceptable
worldwide. We have had extensive consultations with other
countries to ensure that the Emergency Travel Document meets
their entry requirements. In some countries (including the USA),
you may still need to apply for a visa. 

Can I travel to a country not named on the
Emergency Travel Document?
No.

What do I do if my plans change after I have
purchased an Emergency Travel Document?
The travel itinerary contained on your Emergency Travel Document
cannot be changed. If your plans change after the document has
been issued, you will need to apply, and pay, for a new Emergency
Travel Document.

Can I make a return journey on the Emergency
Travel Document?
Yes, but only if you are resident in the country you are travelling
from. A return Emergency Travel Document cannot be used
by tourists wishing to return overseas to complete a holiday as
their re-entry into the country is not guaranteed. You need to
provide an exact travel itinerary to the Consular Officer issuing the
Emergency Travel Document so that your return journey can be
included on the observation page.

Once I have finished my journey what should I
do with my Emergency Travel Document?
If you are making a single trip back to the UK, UK Immigration
Staff will retain your Emergency Travel Document on arrival as
it is no longer valid. This may also happen in a number of other
countries although practice may vary. If you have an Emergency
Travel Document valid for a return journey, you will need to keep
it until your journey is complete. If Immigration officials do not
retain your Emergency Travel Document, you must return it to your
nearest British Diplomatic Mission for destruction. Remember your
Emergency Travel Document is only valid for the specified journey.
It cannot be used again.

I've been very happy with the service I've had from the British Embassy in Damascus, they have been very helpful.   

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

